# VIR - Virgo Resources



## System (30 December 2019)

Virgo Resources Limited is a copper focused exploration and mineral project development company based in Perth, Western Australia with assets in Botswana and Namibia. 

Virgo has interests in three copper projects:

The Hope Copper-Gold VMS Project in Namibia (70% Interest with option to increase to 90%) is Virgo's most advanced copper project and contains a large, high grade mineral resource of 10.2Mt @ 1.9% Copper and 0.3g/t gold, reported according to JORC (2012). 

The Kalahari Copper Belt Project in Botswana (100% interest) is located within an under-explored, emerging copper province that hosts major development projects including Cupric Canyon Capital's Zone 5 copper-silver deposit and MOD Resource’s T3 copper-silver deposit. Virgo's most prospective tenure in this region is PL40/2018, which is situated along strike of significant copper-silver mineralisation deposits held by other Kalahari Copper Belt explorers and developers.

The Rhinelands Copper Project in Namibia (90% Interest) is an Iron-Oxide Copper-Gold (IOCG) exploration play with significant surface copper mineralisation that has not been properly tested at depth.
It is anticipated that VIR will list on the ASX in early 2020.

https://www.virgoresources.com.au


----------

